# TRUE Albino Leopard tortoise!!!



## xiaobochu (Nov 22, 2012)

Please Enjoy!!


----------



## furandscales (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh man! So gorgeous!


----------



## jtrux (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## animalfreak (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow I honestly didn't know that was possible lol Kool!


----------



## Julius25 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whaou so nice and incredible.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice "X" man .... did you hatch these out? .... Are these gems overseas? 
When? where? ........I want one !

JD~


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 23, 2012)

It's too bad that there's no hint of pattern. I saw pics of some some from Tanzania a while ago.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 23, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> It's too bad that there's no hint of pattern. I saw pics of some some from Tanzania a while ago.



yes my same thinking ...would have been super cool to have a "ghost" pattern in the coloring, none the less..... these are awesome!


----------



## Neal (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's some more pictures from this group.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-42637.html?highlight=albino+leopard#axzz2D0UsnGR7


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 23, 2012)

Neal said:


> Here's some more pictures from this group.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-42637.html?highlight=albino+leopard#axzz2D0UsnGR7



Awesome Neal ... thanks for sharing !.... Great story too boot! 
Made my day ......." A great tort / pic story" .....

JD~


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 23, 2012)

They are awesome, but I think if they gonna lose leopard's pattern then I'd rather go for albino or ivory sulcata.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where are these? Are they yours? How old? We need more info!!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Nov 23, 2012)

Best I could tell, these are from Africa. I have heard there are some albino's in Europe, but I have not heard of any in the US.


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 23, 2012)

There have been a few Albinos produced in farms over in Tanzania every year........You won't see them for sale over here unless someone beats the Japanese or Chinese to them and ponies up the right amount of dollar figures for it........

Thank the 4" law for that.......


----------



## Weldd (Nov 23, 2012)

Meh. Not as pretty as a normally pigmented leopard in my opinion...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weldd said:


> Meh. Not as pretty as a normally pigmented leopard in my opinion...



Yeah. Me too....


----------



## dannel (Nov 23, 2012)

Woah...


----------



## T Smart (Nov 23, 2012)

Those look amazing.


----------



## morloch (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice!!! If they are albino,, and may sound stupid,,, but are they sensitive to light?


----------



## pam (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Nami The tortoise (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool, I tend to like dark colors but I really love their colors. Must be rare!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 4, 2012)

They are awesome! So cool!


----------



## kytuan (Dec 4, 2012)

really nice i will take them all @@ just kidding


----------



## EKLC (Dec 4, 2012)

morloch said:


> Very nice!!! If they are albino,, and may sound stupid,,, but are they sensitive to light?



That's what I was thinking. I feel bad for these guys, they are very light sensitive, yet have to bask. So it will actually hurt them to be in the sun, and they will be blind eventually on top of their partial blindness from albinism.


----------



## jtrux (Dec 4, 2012)

^That's why God created CHE's.


----------



## EKLC (Dec 4, 2012)

jtrux said:


> ^That's why God created CHE's.



Maybe stick a flourescent uvb over them while they're sleeping with their head covered by a hide, so their legs can get some UVB


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are awfully sharp!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Dec 18, 2012)

Their awesome !


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pic


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 20, 2012)

EKLC said:


> morloch said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!!! If they are albino,, and may sound stupid,,, but are they sensitive to light?
> ...



You know this how? Experience with Albino Leopard Tortoises?


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 20, 2012)

And more then one...thats just crazy...


----------



## volatile (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## Liam Owen (Dec 24, 2012)

Really awesome!!!


----------



## SteveP (Dec 24, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------

